# Jackson,MS show



## carobran (Dec 19, 2011)

The Jackson show will be Jan.21 at the Trademark building on the fairgrounds 9 a.m.-4 p.m..This show is one of the largest in the U.S,there were 215 tables last year.[]


----------



## carobran (Jan 2, 2012)

Last i heard a few days before Christmas there were 220 tables and they were gonna cap it at 225.Are any forum members gonna set up there?If you go.........dont touch any Kosciusko bottles..........or Ill have to kill you.[8|][]


----------



## wonkapete (Jan 13, 2012)

I plan to be there...


----------



## carobran (Jan 13, 2012)

As a dealer or your just going to be at the show?


----------



## wonkapete (Jan 18, 2012)

Just going to buy!


----------



## acls (Jan 18, 2012)

I will be there.  I'm looking forward to it.[]


----------



## acls (Jan 18, 2012)

Please come by my table and say hi.


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm going EARLY so I can get all the Kosciusko bottles before you show up Branden.
 AND I'm going to have 2 sons there with instructions to do the same.
 We are going to corner the market (LOL).

 []

 See you Saturday!

 Mike


----------



## epackage (Jan 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Longhunter
> 
> I'm going EARLY so I can get all the Kosciusko bottles before you show up Branden.
> AND I'm going to have 2 sons there with instructions to do the same.
> ...


 Don't tell him that he'll be on the roof of the building with that squirrel rifle pickin' people off as they walk in....LOL[&o][8|][:-][X(][][>:][:'(][][][&:][][8D][][]


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 WOAH, you could be right about that. He did threaten to kill in a post above.
 Maybe I need to dress up in my "little old lady" disguise.


----------



## carobran (Jan 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: acls
> 
> Please come by my table and say hi.


 Im sure ill be by your table.Will you just have Acls?Only 14 hours till the show!I cant wait![]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I can't wait for the show either! You'll be away from the forum for a while! [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## carobran (Jan 20, 2012)

A few hours........_BUT I'LL BE BACK[8|]_.And when i get back hopefully ill have a few good bottles to show off.


----------



## wonkapete (Jan 20, 2012)

What will you guys be wearing? I'm almost to Jackson...about another hour. I will be wearing a Dr. Pepper cap.


----------



## carobran (Jan 20, 2012)

Ill be wearing a Bass Pro Shops shirt.I might be with my dad and i might not.Hoping to find some good MS hutches and druggists.How long does it take you to get from Mobile to Jackson?


----------



## wonkapete (Jan 20, 2012)

Normally bout 3 hrs but tonight its about 4 hrs because of my lil girls...stopping, eating, just taking our time.


----------



## carobran (Jan 20, 2012)

Figured about 4 hours or so.What will you be looking for?Just so you know im not really a very talkative person.I think the inaugural parade is tomorrow for the Gov. so im afraid of what the traffic is going to be like.How are you going to Jackson?


----------



## wonkapete (Jan 20, 2012)

Kosciusko bottles! Just kidding....small town alabama bottles.  I'm staying just a couple miles away from the show tonight.


----------



## carobran (Jan 20, 2012)

Thats not something to joke about![]Wonder how many people will be at the show?I think they had a few hundred a couple years ago.


----------



## carobran (Jan 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: wonkapete
> 
> Kosciusko bottles! Just kidding....small town alabama bottles. I'm staying just a couple miles away from the show tonight.


 I didnt see you there i dont guess,At least i dont think i did.Its hard to pick out a DR.PEPPER hat in that size crowd though.I saw a good may AL bottles.


----------



## carobran (Jan 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Longhunter
> 
> I'm going EARLY so I can get all the Kosciusko bottles before you show up Branden.
> AND I'm going to have 2 sons there with instructions to do the same.
> ...


 Did you go?I saw a good many poison bottles.Especially at one of the front booths.


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yep, I was there. AND yes.. I bought a bunch of bottles from that fellow and lady. They are from Alabama I think. Those folks had some good bottles at a really good price. I visited their tables 3 or 4 times. Everytime I passed by there were more poison bottles up on their tables. I tried to clean them out but they had more poisons than I had money.

 []


----------



## wonkapete (Jan 22, 2012)

Yep, I was there.  I picked up quite a few goodies.  I'll post pics soon as I get them loaded.  That show was a blast!


----------



## carobran (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry i missed ya,there was definitely a good crowd.There were plenty of AL bottles for sure,I got tird of looking at them![]


----------



## Targe (Jan 24, 2012)

Great show as always.  I really like the 'new' place they had it this year.  I remember in years past it was in one of those 'long' halls and it just wasn't as cozy.  

 Plus, this year it wasn't snowing!  []


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 25, 2012)

Where are you from Targe?


----------



## BMac (Jan 29, 2012)

251 tables, 139 Dealers,  600-750 walk-in on Saturday.

 Be Sure to click on the following to see the pictures:  
 http://www.clarionledger.com/apps/pbcs.dll/gallery?Avis=D0&Dato=20120121&Kategori=NEWS&Lopenr=201210801&Ref=PH&odyssey=mod|galleriespic|news


----------



## carobran (Jan 29, 2012)

Were you a dealer there?You wouldnt happen to have any Kosciusko bottles would you?I cant wait till next year.I regret that i didnt look the tables over as good as i should have,still got a nice Kosciusko hutch though.


----------

